# Accutane/Proactiv Suggestions?



## RubySoho (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey Everyone,

I've been on Accutane for about 2 months now, and my skin has improved quite a bit. However i still have many marks on my skin, and my doctor suggested that i go on Proactiv because Accutane only prevents the skin from breaking out, and does nothing for the scars. Does anyone have any suggestions for what i should do or products to use? I also have very sensitive skin.. if that helps anyone with their answer. Thanks very muchh.


----------



## 80sPRODUCT (Aug 7, 2006)

I just started using proactive as of yesterday actually, this morning I woke up with a beautiful zit on my chin... its too early to tell if its going to work for me but I look forward to reading others responses to your question. Good luck.


----------



## RubySoho (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *80sPRODUCT* I just started using proactive as of yesterday actually, this morning I woke up with a beautiful zit on my chin... its too early to tell if its going to work for me but I look forward to reading others responses to your question. Good luck. Aww, i hope Proactiv works out for you! Skin Problems are so annoying..


----------



## Angie2006 (Aug 7, 2006)

Your Doctor said that Proactive will clear up the scars left??? Proactive is a really harsh product and when a person is on Accutane their skin is even more sensitive and extremely dry....I can't fathom using proactiv while on accutane! go over to acne.org, there's tons of info there. Best of luck!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 7, 2006)

Never tried either... If Angie's on to something there, then you most definitely want to check out the site she recommended. I'm not much help here unfortunately. Best of luck sweetie!


----------



## gravitywings (Aug 8, 2006)

From my experience, Proactiv worked for only a short time. After that wonderful phase of being clear, the zits suddenly come back and look much uglier than before. Proactiv doesn't work well on me. Try the regimen on www.acne.org. I go there almost every day to discuss acne products. i use the Clear Skin Regimen and I'd have to say it's the best thing I've tried. Better than Proactiv.

Also, Accutane has several side effects, so I think getting of it would be a good idea.


----------



## Angie2006 (Aug 8, 2006)

sometimes accutane is the only thing that works tho! I tried everything under the sun for many miserable years before finally getting on Accutane. It is the ONLY thing that worked. It does have a lot of side effects, I had terrible headaches while on it and skin was sensitive to the touch as well as insanely dry...along with scalp, eyes, lips, EVERYTHING but it was WELL worth it. I still don't have completely clear skin but it's 1000 times better.

I've also tried Proativ, used almost 2 full sets. I think my face aged 5 years! It's extremely harsh and I've heard a lot of others say it quits working after a while too.


----------



## Flowerinthewind (Aug 8, 2006)

proactiv is garbage, it is low grade bp. check out www.acne.org


----------



## Saja (Aug 8, 2006)

Proactive is kind of a toss up. I have one friend who thiinks it works great, and another who thiinks its crap. Its really hard to tell....


----------



## horse_luver (Aug 8, 2006)

I used proactiv for about 6 months. Within a month my face was clear, but that only lasted for like 3months. I wouldnt recommend it because if you have sensitive skin, and its already dry, proactiv will make your skin look horrible. Proactiv has 2.5% benzol peroxide in everything (cleanser, toner, and moisturizing lotion). I have very tough skin, and proactiv made my face sore and tight.

While your on accutane, maybe try something like cetaphil, or dove. You could even try Garnier Soft Skin line. I dont think it will do anything for your acne, but it will moisturize your skin while on accutane. If anything, just use little "acne spot pens" just on your pimples.


----------



## RubySoho (Aug 8, 2006)

Okk, thanks very much for all your help everyone..

it's helped me with my decision alot!

I havent had many side effects from the Accutane..

Asides from really dry/chapped lips

my skin started to dry out a bit recently, but i had really oily skin before, so its kind of helped with that.

One more question:

Do Your skin problems come back once you're done with Accutane?

my friend was clear for about 5 months, and then it started coming back..

once you're clear, do you have to do anything in specific to stay clear?

Thanks.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 8, 2006)

i wasn't impressed with proactiv, although i think it can make an ok skin routine, but it just didn't work for me. to get rid of acne scars/spots, i've been doing chemical peels + microdermabrasion, and that combination has been very effective for me.


----------



## Flowerinthewind (Aug 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *RubySoho* Okk, thanks very much for all your help everyone..it's helped me with my decision alot!

I havent had many side effects from the Accutane..

Asides from really dry/chapped lips

my skin started to dry out a bit recently, but i had really oily skin before, so its kind of helped with that.

One more question:

Do Your skin problems come back once you're done with Accutane?

my friend was clear for about 5 months, and then it started coming back..

once you're clear, do you have to do anything in specific to stay clear?

Thanks.

if you are still on accutane I don't believe any sort of bp gel would be good. accutane slows down your skin's healing a lot. You have to let it run it's course. After you are done with tane, a lot of ppl never have problems again, some do and go on another course.


----------



## BijelaRuzica (Aug 9, 2006)

Please don't buy procactive. It will not work. Do you have redmarks or real scars? For red marks get some type of AHA BHA product and a monthly peel.


----------



## RubySoho (Aug 10, 2006)

I have red marks and discoloration on my skin from where the acne has healed and my pores have become soo enlarged... What is AHA BHA? and I can't do peels or microdermabrasion until six months after i'm off of it accutane because it makes your skin so sensitive..


----------



## sadhunni (Aug 10, 2006)

i don't like proactiv either. it only works in the begining, then it's the same ugly acne again.


----------



## Flowerinthewind (Aug 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *RubySoho* I have red marks and discoloration on my skin from where the acne has healed and my pores have become soo enlarged... What is AHA BHA? and I can't do peels or microdermabrasion until six months after i'm off of it accutane because it makes your skin so sensitive.. Yeah accutane will make your skin heal a lot slower. Patience is the best thing. AHA will be very irratating. The redmarks will fade with time. Accutane has worked wonders for ppl, so just stay on it and don't go putting other products on, especially without consulting your derm.


----------



## x_nicole_x (Aug 10, 2006)

Its very hard to find a product that does get rid of scars, as most products can help reduce them but it only happens over time. Ive used Proactiv and I dont think it was much good for my skin because it dried it out so much. You may not get spots from using the product but my skin was so dry that it was flaking off and it didnt look right with my makeup on! If anything I think proactiv gave me more scars on the existing spots i had. Ive read that this is due to the BP in the treatment as BP does cause scaring and hyperpigmentation.

Proactiv may work for you though as everyones skin is different, but it didnt for me.

hope that helped

xxx


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 10, 2006)

I've used Proactiv since approximately 2001 (and my skin is hypersensitive).


----------



## Rubaina (Aug 21, 2013)

I am using Proactiv for atleast 5 yrs....I had severe acne n visited atleast 5 doctos over 7 yrs.....but nothing could improve tht....bt Proactiv did....even though you have to maintain the rules of using it...n continue it....once u stop using....acne will be appeared again....bt Proactiv is really awesome medication...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandagreen (Aug 26, 2013)

Acne scars, that's a real tough one.That is the skin basically patching up old damage. My suggestion will probably make you instantly shake your head but really it works. Bio-oil (or any vitamin E oil) really works. Put it on at night, massage it in and do this every day as the last part of your night time routine. I had a friend who had a long scar all the way down her forehead and onto her face from a car accident. She used bio-oil and in a matter of 6 months the scar had almost vanished. It's many years later now and the scar is not noticeable at all.

I have some other home remedies on dealing with acne and scarring if anyone is interested in checking it out:

http://www.skincarehq.org/articles/top-5-home-remedies-for-acne-scars


----------

